# ‘Choat’ Yard



## klee6150 (Jul 9, 2018)

This area is a 40x100 foot fenced off section of our acre in Salem, Oregon. PB & Jai share it with their 7 chickie sisters. We are so thankful for residential agricultural zoning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------

